# New to the Forum: My Introduction



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Welcome 

Your horses are both gorgeous! And Billy has a beautiful coat, my eye's drawn to him


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

thank you! 

His coat comes up really nice in summer (must be those occasional red highlight shampoo baths )


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I simply adore this inmage, Id like to keep it and someday, I might like to paint a picture from that. if you dont' mind.


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

Glad you like it, sure thing


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Your horses are lovely!  Welcome to the forum ^^


----------



## sticpet (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have just signed up.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! Love your horses, very nice.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

lovely scenery. I confess I am a bit surprised to see the hroses rugged in what looks like relatively warm weather.


----------

